# Cheap bars bending



## Tren4Life (Sep 8, 2013)

I have some really cheap bars in my gym and as I get stronger I am starting to notice them bending. Should I be thinking about investing in better bars? Is there a good place to buy one at a fair price? I don't mind paying for quality stuff, made in the US.
Thanks guys
S4L


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2013)

Texas power bar. It's all purpose and you're not gonna bend it. Very good prices compared to say an Iron wolf too. Keep the bent bars for rack pulls.

Texas Power Bars | Texas Deadlift Bar | Texas Squat Bar | Powerlifting Barbell & Bar Original


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Texas power bar. It's all purpose and you're not gonna bend it. Very good prices compared to say an Iron wolf too. Keep the bent bars for rack pulls.



Thanks Pillar.  I will be getting one from them soon.


----------



## goesto11 (Sep 9, 2013)

What do you mean they're "bending"? Are they returning to their original shape or are they deformed once you remove the weight?
You want the bar to flex. Stiff bar = brittle.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 9, 2013)

goesto11 said:


> What do you mean they're "bending"? Are they returning to their original shape or are they deformed once you remove the weight?
> You want the bar to flex. Stiff bar = brittle.



They just flex to much. I need to buy a better quality bar


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 9, 2013)

goesto11 said:


> What do you mean they're "bending"? Are they returning to their original shape or are they deformed once you remove the weight?
> You want the bar to flex. Stiff bar = brittle.



I squat with either a 55lb or 65lb squat bar. If that bar whips on me at the top or bottom that will kill me.

I don't even train my deadlift with a deadlift bar. I use the stiffest bar I can find to increase the challenge.


----------



## goesto11 (Sep 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I squat with either a 55lb or 65lb squat bar. If that bar whips on me at the top or bottom that will kill me.
> 
> I don't even train my deadlift with a deadlift bar. I use the stiffest bar I can find to increase the challenge.



For sure POB.
I get that a stiffer bar can be preferable. I meant to say rigid


----------



## 69nites (Sep 10, 2013)

A flaccid bar isn't good for anyone.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I squat with either a 55lb or 65lb squat bar. If that bar whips on me at the top or bottom that will kill me.
> 
> I don't even train my deadlift with a deadlift bar. I use the stiffest bar I can find to increase the challenge.



That was going to be my next question. Now I know which one to buy.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I squat with either a 55lb or 65lb squat bar. If that bar whips on me at the top or bottom that will kill me.
> 
> I don't even train my deadlift with a deadlift bar. I use the stiffest bar I can find to increase the challenge.



If a person isn't a good puller they need a bar with whip to get use to removing the slack at the beginning of a lift.

Texas 8 foot squat bar is tits, anything shorter and you start to run out of room for plates, even with a 8 footer 100's need to be used.


----------



## Bicepticon (Sep 13, 2013)

We bend the shit out of our 65lb squat bars....I think they are made to flex without permanently bending.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 13, 2013)

Bicepticon said:


> We bend the shit out of our 65lb squat bars....I think they are made to flex without permanently bending.



They are bro it's called whip.

I watched Hoss walk out 1025 and the bar whipped so bad we though it was going to snap.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 13, 2013)

we have a texas squat bar and i love it.  just wish we had some kilo plates to go with it.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 13, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> we have a texas squat bar and i love it.  just wish we had some kilo plates to go with it.



Yes those help a lot also and since the gym I use throws meets they indeed have kilo's.

People don't understand bar's they don't know in a meet 3 different bars are used.

Squat Bar (Very thick and longest bar)
Bench Bar (Thinner then a standard bar)
Deadlift Bar (The thinnest of all)

Most people have no clue what good knurl is.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Yes those help a lot also and since the gym I use throws meets they indeed have kilo's.
> 
> People don't understand bar's they don't know in a meet 3 different bars are used.
> 
> ...





My fed uses all Iron Wolf bars. That squat bar will make you bleed thru a squat suit.  The confidence you gain from unracking a heavy load with a proper bar makes a big difference


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 13, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> My fed uses all Iron Wolf bars. That squat bar will make you bleed thru a squat suit.  The confidence you gain from unracking a heavy load with a proper bar makes a big difference



Agreed 100%!


----------

